
You, Too, Can Soon Be Like Tom Cruise in ‘Minority Report’ - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/15/you-too-can-soon-be-like-tom-cruise-in-minority-report/?hp
======
petewarden
I've known the founders John and Kwin for a few years, so here's a few more
details:

\- It really works. The key difference between this and other gestural
interfaces is that it doesn't require any markers, just a couple of video
cameras. The magic is in the processing, they're able to get millimeter-
accurate positioning from your fingers. That means you can use your finger
like a laser pointer, even for delicate work. I spent some time using it two
years ago, and it just all works.

\- You don't have to get gorilla arm. One of my first concerns was holding my
arms up, since I suffer from RSI. It works fine with your hands by your sides.

\- They self-funded for a couple of years getting a prototype working, then
got VC from the Foundry Group, Brad Feld's firm.

------
RyanMcGreal
So, tired arms and contraband retinas?

~~~
godDLL
I was more like, - "You mean like, short?"

------
lutorm
You mean detain people for crimes they haven't yet committed? I thought you
just needed to join the US goverment to do that...

------
evlapix
Pfft.. Minority Report? Make me an interface like the one in Hackers.

~~~
f_sav
Yeah those equations flying around seemed _real_ useful :)

~~~
teeja
It'd be great to have what you're looking for flash off and on like that
garbage file, in purple, with an accompanying buzzing tone. But I still don't
think it'd get me to wave my arms around like an evangelist.

------
dc2k08
Anyone else use the cooliris image viewer add-on? Looks similar to what he was
using in the photos. 'Minority report' is exactly how I describe it.

------
f_sav
The technology looks very nice, if a bit slow to react at times (from the
video). But maybe that's just a voluntary kind of "momentum" introduced in
their software.

(And getting to make choices for a movie based on his research is one heck of
an opportunity to imprint minds with the idea "this is the way of the future"
if the technology ever does come out commercially)

------
mortenjorck
Anyone have a video link to the TED presentation? All I can turn up is the
original G-Speak demo from 18 months ago. From the TED stills, it looks like
they've done a lot in the interim.

------
TomasSedovic
Instead of Minority Report, I'm more interested in the "piece of paper"
computer that is featured in the Caprica show.

From what I've seen, we have the technology already.

~~~
f_sav
Well there's this MIT student's project which looks similar to that Caprica
thing (from what I've seen of it):

<http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/02/ted-digital-six/>

------
tungstenfurnace
Problem is that, unlike in that movie, our computers aren't slick or fast.
Gains in speed are quickly lost by the added load of new features.

------
cliveholloway
But... I don't _want_ to over act.

